# "3 to 4 times more women than men have CFS"



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just read this statement, "3 to 4 times more women than men have CFS" in this publication, on page 10, under the heading 'The gut microbiome in Myalgic Encephalomyelitis'. I thought to myself, "Wait a minute, IBS-D affects twice as many women, as it does men, what is going on ?".

I remember reading in the last six months that the hormones in birth control pills affect the gut microbiome.

Is there a connection here ?

The article can be found here,

http://www.biochemistry.org/Portals/0/Biochemist/Apr17-compressedv2.pdf


----------

